# what are all of the inboard jet options



## brianb2247 (Sep 26, 2014)

I know about the sport jets , and the tiger shark pumps that can bolt in , ive seen gp yamaha jet pumps on line , what about the guys that have mazda rotary motors and crotch rocket engines in their boats what jet pump is that is there some thing like a half sized berkleyjet pump


----------



## mr_hypno (Sep 26, 2014)

My brother is building a 2013 R1 rocket powered jon boat. He went with a Yamaha FX 155mm pump. Yamaha guys sait it can take up to 300hp!!!


----------

